# Fishing in great waters......



## Smith (Jan 24, 2006)

You should take care of some rules while fishing in great waters.

* Ask politely for permission to fish. 
* Inquire about ground rules: location of livestock, areas off-limits to vehicles, areas to be avoided altogether, etc. 
* Indicate your willingness to catch and release. 
* Leave the land better than you found it. Pick up other people's litter. 
* Close gates. Close gates religiously. 
If you fish regularly from a boat, begin to accumulate lighting devices - lanterns, headlamps, flashlights - that float. Money saved in the long term, potential disaster in the short term.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

All water with fish is great


----------

